# VOTE! Best Under Construction Skyscraper



## wjfox (Nov 1, 2002)

*VOTE: Best Under Construction Skyscraper*

Here are the buildings which received the most nominations.

Vote for your favourite below.



*Burj Dubai*















*Shanghai World Financial Center*















*International Commerce Center (Union Square Phase 7), Hong Kong*















*Trump Tower, Chicago*















*Flower of the East Hotel, Kish Island, Iran*


----------



## spyguy (Apr 16, 2005)

The actual rendering of Trump


----------



## malec (Apr 17, 2005)

ICC, 2nd burj dubai


----------



## persian (Sep 15, 2005)

flower of the east


----------



## live69 (Sep 6, 2005)

ICC


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

^^I go for that one, too!!
:yes:


----------



## wjfox (Nov 1, 2002)

live69 said:


> ICC


Holy crud.


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

wow...


----------



## Jules (Jun 27, 2004)

Why, TT of course! kay:


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Definitely ICC


----------



## ChiLooper (Aug 15, 2005)

Trump then Burj


----------



## james2390 (Mar 31, 2003)

Trumpy.

They're all actualy kind of boring aside from the height aspect.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

A lot of these buildings look quite plain. Flower of the East looks quite interesting, and Burj resembles a bunch of stacks bundled together.


----------



## DrasQue (Jan 10, 2006)

Can some ppl from Iran gimme any information about Flower of the East Hotel?(Stars,Floors,Height,Location...)


----------



## persian (Sep 15, 2005)

eemreee said:


> Can some ppl from Iran gimme any information about Flower of the East Hotel?(Stars,Floors,Height,Location...)


it is supposed to be a seven star hotel. the construction started in summer 2005. It is part of a huge project called the flower of the east and is located in Kish an island in south of Iran in the Persian Gulf.The whole project is going to finish in 2009.

More information on the website

http://www.floweroftheeast.de/


----------



## DrasQue (Jan 10, 2006)

Second 7 star ! :eek2:


----------



## DrasQue (Jan 10, 2006)

What about floors/height ?


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Looks like the one on Kish is getting alot of props


----------



## Gilgamesh (Apr 1, 2005)

eemreee said:


> What about floors/height ?



They have not revealed that yet, afaik.


----------



## Makedonec (Mar 27, 2006)

Burj Dubai


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Still ICC


----------



## EleGance (May 5, 2005)

Burj Dubai no doubt
starting the new era of skyscrapers.


----------



## Krazy (Apr 27, 2004)

Very difficult to decide between ICC and Burj Dubai.... Burj Dubai has the slight edge being the wtb... so it got my vote


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

I prefer the simple but modern approach to the ICC than the complicated style of The Burj


----------



## JaceJasper (Sep 16, 2005)

Trump!


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

1) ICC
2) Burj
3) SWFC


----------



## amras (Apr 18, 2004)

Burj Dubai, it has a more exciting design compared to the rest...


----------



## High Way (Aug 25, 2005)

ICC
BD
SWFC


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

ICC, dominating tower.


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Shanghai World Financial Center


----------



## Gumnaam (Feb 4, 2005)

Flower of the East!, Kish Island, Iran.


----------



## eddyk (Mar 26, 2005)

I was going to vote the Trump Tower because I liked the set-backs....then I looked at the Burj Dubai...and that has like 50 set-backs.

So I voted the Burj Dubai in the end.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Burj looks like a glassy version of a traditional New York brick skyscraper gone mad with setbacks.


----------



## Xeni-2 (Jan 20, 2004)

For me it's International Commerce Center


----------



## Mosaic (Feb 18, 2005)

SWFC and ICC.


----------



## niki_niki (Feb 3, 2006)

KISHH!! lol


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Developer bullish on foreign appeal of Shanghai's tallest building 
Chief claims strong local support for controversial project *
22 March 2006
South China Morning Post

The man putting up the world's tallest building in Shanghai said yesterday that many foreign investors wanted to buy equity and that it would offer a better rate of return than Tokyo's property market. 

Construction of the 492-metre Shanghai World Financial Centre (SWFC), in the Lujiazui financial district, has reached the 31st floor - nearly a third of its 101 storeys - and is due for completion in 2008. 

Mori Building signed the land use contract in September 1994 and started the piling work in October 1997. But it suspended construction in 1999 because of the Asian financial crisis, a downturn in the Shanghai property market and criticism from the government that the moon-shaped hole at the top resembled the Japanese flag. 

The firm changed the design into a square, while the property market picked up, which persuaded it to resume. 

"Supply in the high-end office market in Shanghai is becoming tighter," said SWFC chairman Hiroo Mori, son-in-law of Mori Building chief executive Minoru Mori. "Many clients have contacted us to lease. With the continued growth of the Chinese economy and the deregulation of the financial sector, we are convinced that 2008 is the right time to open." 

He said that the firm's financial adviser, Morgan Stanley, had introduced to it many foreign investors interested in equity in the project. 

"Our financial scheme is finalised. But if we have additional costs, we should consider additional equity," he said. 

The project carries huge financial risk. Of the cost of US$1 billion, half is equity - 65 per cent from Mori and the rest from 30 other investors - and half is in syndicated loans from two Chinese banks and a Japanese bank, in yuan at an interest rate of 5 per cent to 6 per cent. 

Mr Mori is betting that the banking, securities and insurance markets will be sufficiently deregulated by 2008 to attract enough blue-chip clients able to afford what would likely be Shanghai's highest rent. 

The tenants in the HSBC Tower, another Mori-owned building, are close to 70 per cent Japanese and 30 per cent European and American. 

"We hope the proportion of western companies will be much higher in the SWFC," Mr Mori said. 

He said the cost of a 50-year land-use contract, was one tenth of that in Tokyo, the building cost similar and that revenue would be 66 per cent to 75 per cent of that in Tokyo. "So we will get a better return than in Tokyo," he said. 

On completion, the SWFC will be the tallest building in the world in terms of used space. 

Asked how a fiercely nationalist government could allow a Japanese firm to build Shanghai's tallest structure, Mr Mori said that while political relations between the two countries were regrettably poor, economic relations were very good. 

"Our project has the strong support of the Shanghai and Pudong district governments. But they have not given us a guarantee that it will be the highest in five to 10 years."


----------



## enjoi (May 2, 2005)

ICC = win-win.


----------



## Muyangguniang (Sep 6, 2004)

International Commerce Center, Hong Kong


----------



## Sinjin P. (Jul 17, 2005)

Burj Dubai with ICC as second.


----------



## marpa (May 13, 2005)

Shanghai World Financial Center :cheers2:


----------



## Jue (Mar 28, 2003)

Burj Dubai, assuming its cladding is silver like in models.


----------



## nefise (Apr 16, 2006)

abstract mean of burj Dubai!!


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

Wow, they all look really distanguish and mind blowing.

#1 TT
#2 BD
#3 ICC


----------



## Rachmaninov (Aug 5, 2004)

Originally I would go for SWFC but since they changed the "hole design" then the whole design isn't as magnificent.... so I go for ICC.


----------



## flygon (Mar 31, 2006)

WANCH said:


> 1) ICC
> 2) Burj Dubai
> 
> I would have picked SWFC if it had the round hole


1) Burj Dubai
2) ICC

And I agree with you. I would choose SWFC if it had the round hole. Why did people replace the round hole with the rectangle hole ?


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2006)

The poll is not big enough.

To be fair, we need a poll of the top 10 under construction.


----------

